# Nautilus Sailing Under The Blue Moon



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

https://nardobrown.bandzoogle.com/home
These are my recent recordings of some of my works, Best wishes.


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

Spotify:



Tidal: 
https://tidal.com/browse/album/131649982
Amazon Music: https://music.amazon.com/artists/B084VGRXLF?ref=dm_sh_fa62-7941-dmcp-2a6d-cf03f&musicTerritory=US&marketplaceId=ATVPDKIKX0DER
Amazon Store: https://www.amazon.com/-/zh_TW/dp/B084VGL832/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=nardo+brown&qid=1581972124&sr=8-2


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

16-bit/44.1kHz FLAC: https://uk.7digital.com/artist/various-artists/release/nautilus-sailing-under-the-blue-moon-11163823


----------

